# Goodbye Lil kim



## Queenb (Oct 27, 2007)

My 3 year old leo, lil kim had to be PTS last night. She had an absess on her throat and was very weak. She was such a special lil gecko as she was my intro to the world of reptiles.

Love you Lil Kim, Biggie (her partner) and I miss you dearly xxx


----------



## Karl_1989 (Jan 19, 2007)

R.I.P, sorry to hear that.


----------



## Queenb (Oct 27, 2007)

Thank u xxx


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

So sorry to hear that, R.I.P little one


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## kelly (Mar 3, 2006)

awww im so sorry.

r.i.p


----------



## sophie1822 (Mar 15, 2008)

R.I.P. awwwwwww sorry to hear that 

xx


----------



## ferretlad (Mar 6, 2008)

Lil kim will be waiting at the Rainbow Bridge for you when that day comes and both of you will be reunited once more. R.I.P Lil Kim.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

R.i.p


----------

